
This Is Probably Why Half the Internet Shut Down Today - dustinmoris
http://gizmodo.com/this-is-probably-why-half-the-internet-shut-down-today-1788062835
======
stephenr
Why are all these major organisations relying on a single third party provider
for DNS?

------
dustinmoris
Still loads of websites down for me

